# Rocky Patel Event at Cigars International (& my mom's Botanical Garden)



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Sandi (Anjeanetta) and I, along with some other fine friends took a trip to the Rocky Patel event, as well as had dinner at Bethlehem Brewworks and visited my mom's house for desserts and some relaxation in her backyard.

Also, my mom has created a bit of a botanical garden in her backyard. In the center is a pond and patio where we chilled that night. She is in the process of getting her backyard registered as a natural habitat. I'll post pics of the yard in a separate spot.

AND NOTE TO THE PERSON STEALING PICS:  The pics of the ladies are to show how all of us were having fun at the event, not for you to repost on a sex fetish site. I've been informed by someone that pics from here of our gal friends were seen on such a site and it is NOT appreciated. My pics are NOT for repost.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool you guys look like you had a great time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics Frank


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a Great time


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a really great time there!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics

Ok-I promise not to use them on a cigar sex site again--


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had all.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This is become a great "afther-party"!! :redface:
Nice Frank, verry nice!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a good time....

Are you SERIOUS about the sex site? Unreal! Prey tell, who FOUND the site with the pics (naughty naughty!)


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

SVB said:


> Looks like a good time....
> 
> Are you SERIOUS about the sex site? Unreal! Prey tell, who FOUND the site with the pics (naughty naughty!)


Oh, a friend of mine on another site found them, informed me, and basd on the description of the pictures...they were ones I had posted here.. sooo... put 2 and 2 together. lol


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time .... that sucks about the reposting of the pics. Brothers let's show our SOTL the level of respect that they are due.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

It is jacked up that the pics got stolen. Please do post stuff that you do not want indexed on search engines. I made an annoucment about pictures and it is posted in all sections. We can not do anything about people stealing pics. We respect the women here on CL.

Here is the announcement link:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/announcement.php?f=3


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

ibosmiley said:


> Oh, a friend of mine on another site found them, informed me, and basd on the description of the pictures...they were ones I had posted here.. sooo... put 2 and 2 together. lol


That stinks. I had a similar incident with some of my photos lifted from Cigar Live and used in a national magazine advertisement without my consent. I'm sure you must be feeling violated right now as I did.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Frank, your pictures are copyrighted. It's a Federal Law. 

Check it out:
"Copyright protects “original works of authorship” that are fixed in a tangible form of expression. The fixation need not be directly perceptible so long as it may be communicated with the aid of a machine or device. Copyrightable works include the following categories:

1. literary works;
2. musical works, including any accompanying words
3. dramatic works, including any accompanying music
4. pantomimes and choreographic works
5. pictorial, graphic, and sculptural works
6. motion pictures and other audiovisual works
7. sound recordings
8. architectural works (Par. 4, http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.html#wci)"

Also, you can go to the website that the pics are posted on and contact the hosting agent and ask for the pics to be removed. 

Hope this helps you. 

By-the-way, the pics look great and everyone seems to be having a great time. I love it when there are lots of ladies at the events.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That stinks. I had a similar incident with some of my photos lifted from Cigar Live and used in a national magazine advertisement without my consent. I'm sure you must be feeling violated right now as I did.


Yeah... I realize pics I post could end up other places, and honestly that doesn't bother me. I just don't like the idea of my friends pictures ending up on more sexually related sites just because they have a cigar in their hand.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Hey Frank, your pictures are copyrighted. It's a Federal Law.
> 
> Check it out:
> "Copyright protects "original works of authorship" that are fixed in a tangible form of expression. The fixation need not be directly perceptible so long as it may be communicated with the aid of a machine or device. Copyrightable works include the following categories:
> ...


Hate to say this, but copyright means nothing on the net. there is tons and tons of pictures, movies, music stolen off of it every sec! I'm not saying its right, its just fact.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Hey Frank, your pictures are copyrighted. It's a Federal Law.
> 
> Check it out:
> "Copyright protects "original works of authorship" that are fixed in a tangible form of expression. The fixation need not be directly perceptible so long as it may be communicated with the aid of a machine or device. Copyrightable works include the following categories:
> ...


Good point. Thanks... you're a useful person to know... you know stuff. haha


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hate to say this, but copyright means nothing on the net. there is tons and tons of pictures, movies, music stolen off of it every sec! I'm not saying its right, its just fact.


Very true, but it is still a crime and its still enforceable.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

but really only enforcable if you can 100% prove who it was that stole them, there are miles of red tape and loop holes, just send cigar out to kick some butt it would be better justice and more fun


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Very true, but it is still a crime and its still enforceable.


Hi babe, I found this article about copyright infringement on the internet. It is very enforceable. http://www.keytlaw.com/Copyrights/cheese.htm

Good reading to you all.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> but really only enforcable if you can 100% prove who it was that stole them, there are miles of red tape and loop holes, just send cigar out to kick some butt it would be better justice and more fun


wrong thread.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> but really only enforcable if you can 100% prove who it was that stole them, there are miles of red tape ...


And unfortunately, the original victim turns out looking like a SOB when they stand up for their rights. Which is like being victimized all over again. It's just when everyone turns a blind eye to such matters, taking a blasie/don't care attitude, that the situation becomes an accepted practice. It'd be like saying: You know people are always going to speed and rob banks and murder. Why do the cops have to worry about chasing them down? What's the point? It happens every day.

Back to the original intent of this thread: Looked like a great event!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> It'd be like saying: You know people are always going to speed and rob banks and murder. Why do the cops have to worry about chasing them down? What's the point? It happens every day.


Well put. Indeed.



patefengreen said:


> Back to the original intent of this thread: Looked like a great event!


It was a good time.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Yes, we had a great time and I can't wait to return to the PA area to hang out with Frank and his family.


----------

